# Newbees?



## Firawyn (Jan 20, 2010)

Okay, I don't know about the rest of you old timers, but I've noticed in the last few weeks an increase in new members. It seems like every day or two there's a new "newest member" listed in the stats box. 

I was wondering if our admin is doing some new advertising, or if the Hobbit hype has begun already, or if it's something else...or if I'm just totally seeing something that really is nothing??


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 20, 2010)

Well, it is definitely something. Something awesome. More people equals more and hopefully varied opinions, which is always good. I have attributed the growth to the The Hobbit movie in the works, since I haven't noticed any other reason for it. Also, why call them newbees? I thought that it was spelled newbies, too, but mayhaps it is a silly enough word for it not to matter.


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 20, 2010)

As it's not a real word according the the dictionary, I don't think it really matters how it's spelled. It's slang. 

Well at least now I feel better...not being the only one to notice. Yes, this a good thing indeed. I was by no means complaining. I sincerely hope that the newest members to TTF will stay, post alot, give opinions that will challenge us old-timers, and above all...be BOOK fans.  

I have to say I'm very glad that there are mostly dwarves in the Hobbit. There were no "Gimli is SO HOT" fan clubs when LOTR came out...so I can hope we don't have the onslaught of movie fans we did last time. 

On the other and, sometimes movie fans become book fans, and are all the better for it. So there is hope no matter how you look at it.


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 20, 2010)

Ugh. Movie fans versus book fans. I am, as a matter of course, the sort to routinely choose books over movies, but I never understood why so many have so much fun with ranting about the differences. Sure, I can rant about how either is better than the other, but the rant does not become one of my regulars. I just remember the movie, then read the book, when I wish to relive the story. I plan on keeping out of the silly clashes between movie fans and book fans. 

Also, hey, beauty is in the eye of the beholder and suchlike speech. With plenty of Dwarves in this story, plenty could be seen as several sorts of sexually attractive.


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 20, 2010)

YayGollum said:


> Also, hey, beauty is in the eye of the beholder and suchlike speech. With plenty of Dwarves in this story, plenty could be seen as several sorts of sexually attractive.



If you say so.


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 20, 2010)

Well, I wouldn't be one with such an opinion. I'm not even an elf fan. But then, they are only called ugly in the opinion of elves, yes? They could just have a different sort of beauty. What's wrong with a bit of hair?  Of course, I have never understood why facial hair, merely for an instance, is seen as a bad thing. And on a female, that just makes her more interesting! No? Too crazy? Okay. Yay for de-railing threadses. *runs away*


----------



## Galentir (Jan 21, 2010)

Firawyn asked - Why are there so many newbies and is that related to the Hobbit film? Dunno.

I am one of the recent newbies and can only speak for myself. I first read LotR in 1961 and then read it again as soon as I finished it. Then I read the Hobbit and read that again to my sons in the early 1970s when I joined the Tolkien Society. We had no websites, chatrooms or emails then and communicated via the Anduril printed newsletter. I clearly remember the shock and deep sorrow when Tolkien died.

I tried the Silmarillion and wasn't ready for it. Real life got in the way but I did manage to find time to re-read LotR several times. Then just a month ago, I picked up the Children of Hurin. Liked it in a grim depressing sort of way and knew that I had to find out much more about the origins of everything. So I bought the Sil and lapped it up! It was gorgeous and I re-read it immediately after finishing it. As a result - I signed up to this Forum although I was concerned at how young most of you are (I'm 66)

I enjoy reading your posts but am not going to get into any book versus film nonsense. The book is a work of art of the very highest endeavour and quality created by the author who put everything into it to make it as perfect as possible. Peter Jackson did the same for the film and that too is a work of art of the very highest endeavour and quality, albeit in a different medium. I await the Hobbit film with an open mind and hope that the dwarves will not be treated as cute, funny, Disneyesque clowns


----------



## Uminya (Jan 21, 2010)

Galentir said:


> I enjoy reading your posts but am not going to get into any book versus film nonsense.



Oh-ho, if only you knew the glorious battles fought between NPW and FAD. Nirnaeth Arnoediad and Dagor Bragollach have little on the great Movie Wars of old.



> I await the Hobbit film with an open mind and hope that the dwarves will not be treated as cute, funny, Disneyesque clowns



I doubt they will be anything like that. Guillermo del Toro is known for his creature effects. _Hellboy_ and _El Labertino del Fauno_ are two of his more recent films that highlight this. If nothing else, I expect tremendously well-done creatures. But I digress.

New blood is always good to have. New perspectives, new ideas, new voices. I enjoy having new members to carry on the torch, and hopefully the new Hobbit movie will bring in even more new folk.


----------



## margi (Jan 21, 2010)

Greetings from a newbie!

I joined the last few days this forum but I am a Tolkin's fan some years now. 

I read "the fellowship of the ring" the year that the movie was realished, but I first read the book and then the movie (a friend of mine gave it to me).

I remeber seeing "the two towers" and then reading the next two books. From that time on I was a fan.

I don't know if I am a book fan or a movie fan more, but I think it doesn;t matter so much. I am a fan for different reasons; I love Tolkien's imagination and in the movies I think that these people addapted really well the books esp compared to others (eg Eragon).

Oh, I joined now this forum even though I am a fan some years now, because I am "old enough" now for the internet and most important: I have free time now.


----------



## margi (Jan 21, 2010)

New blood is always good to have. New perspectives, new ideas, new voices. I enjoy having new members to carry on the torch, and hopefully the new Hobbit movie will bring in even more new folk.[/QUOTE]

I agree! Are new members bad? no! In this way Tolkien will live forever!


----------



## EvnOfManyColors (Feb 16, 2010)

i like the books 
my friend gave me a radioplay by npr of lord of the rings and i loved it, great for long trips. 
im a new bee also so greetings all.

oh and i randomly found this place while googling to see if anyone wrote a bad review for the peter jackson films which i seem to have a love-hate relationship with.


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 16, 2010)

Galentir said:


> Firawyn asked - Why are there so many newbies and is that related to the Hobbit film? Dunno.
> 
> I signed up to this Forum although I was concerned at how young most of you are (I'm 66)



Firawyn is just one of those people who always notice the "little changes" in life...

As far as how "young" many of us are...well, you are not the only older member...Barley, Illuin, and a few others are "grow-ups". You'll find they age really doesn't mean much around here. We're all Tolkien fans. I've found that many of the younger members are more knowledgeable about Tolkien's works than some of the elder ones...and even with the age gaps, most of the active members are on pretty even ground. It's about the books, not the age. 



> New blood is always good to have. New perspectives, new ideas, new voices. I enjoy having new members to carry on the torch, and hopefully the new Hobbit movie will bring in even more new folk.



You said it Cir!  After a while, we do find ourselves running in circles. I love it when someone new comes along, them being new to Tolkien in general or just new to the forum, and they ask a seemingly simple question, and I find myself saying "Wow! Never considered that!"...and then some of the greatest discussions begin! 




> i randomly found this place while googling to see if anyone wrote a bad review for the peter jackson films which i seem to have a love-hate relationship with.



@ Evn...

Many of us do have that love-hate relationship.  In my case, I didn't "find" Tolkien until I'd seen the Fellowship of the Ring movie, and then read the books before The Two Towers came out. At that point, I came to the opinion that (as per usual) the books were far better than the films, so far as detail and depth are concerned, but I can't really hate Peter Jackson for all he did wrong because, had he not done anything wrong, I never would have read the books, let alone truly appreciated their detail.


----------



## Halasían (Mar 7, 2010)

Its good to see new bees, for colony-collapse disorder has taken its toll...

Seriously, I think I'll expand on Firawyn's original question and ask you new folk how you came to find this Tolkien website out of all the Tolkien websites out there?

Good to meet you Galentir. You were into your teenage years when I was born, so I'm not the (seemingly) oldest person here.

And pleased to meet you too margi and Evn!


----------



## Astrance (Mar 7, 2010)

Well, I found the forum while googling how to write _Elen sila lúmeni, omentielvo_. After reading a few threads, I thought I love it here, so I stayed


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 7, 2010)

I found in YEARS ago...gosh, how? I don't know really. At that point, the internet was a new thing for me. I'm pretty sure I had gotten into forums at that point and just googled for a forum relating to Lord of the Rings. This one came up at the top results, and I joined.


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 7, 2010)

The same for myself, pretty much, although I was just looking at this place and a few others for a while, before I joined. I started looking because I had read that The Lord Of The Rings story for the first time, and I didn't know anyone to talk to about it. I was content with just reading, for a while, but when I saw what people thought of Gollum, I had to join up to set them heterosexually-oriented. I decided that this place would become my home on the internet, due to the variety of personalities, and the many different subforums. Even if I don't post in all of them and have no interest in some, I know that the variety brings many different types of people in, which is good.


----------



## Rainwall (Apr 2, 2010)

I found this forum by accident... i was searching a forum in italian but i didn't found nothing of good... so i decided to register in this one although i don't speak english well!


----------

